# [SOLVED] Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

Yesterday, my computer was left on and the whole city had a power out. Later that day, power came back on. Try turning on my PC but it would not boot(fans not spinning, no booting sound, nothing at all). I checked behind my PC and near the power cord was, I noticed a *blinking green light*. I also noticed another blinking green light inside the my PC. Can anyone tell me whats wrong?


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

bumping


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

try another power supply in it


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

Hey mate and welcome to TSF,
remove the power cable and open the case...
Take out CMOS battery and leave it this way for like 30 seconds...
Hit Power button couple of times with battery taken out...
Put back battery and plug power cable to PSU...
try to start PC and tell us what will happen...


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

Just to be sure, the CMOS battery looks like a silver coin right? Should I use a glove to handle this situation in case of static charges?


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

I followed ur steps but no hope 

Green light is still blinking and the one inside the case near the motherboard is still blinking green. Both of the green lights blink at the same rate(2-3 blinks every 1 second).

edit: The power cord is connected to a Power Surge, could the blackout had damaged my PSU?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

it could try connecting without the power surge


----------



## sandmanxv (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

maybe try connecting without the surge protector like dai said..is anyihtng else on teh protector working? also before swapping the whole power supply if you have another power cable from a diff power supply try that on yours..also chek to see that the power supply is switched on and the right current is slected if applicable


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

Srry, forgot to post on how to fix this. PSU was dead, replaced a new one and it works fine now.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot (Green Blinking Light)*

I am glad you have sorted things right mate...
If you ever need help, visit us ^-^


----------

